# My budgie wont stand on my finger!



## Atlasthebudgie (May 29, 2017)

I've had my budgie for roughly a month now, She's a very shy girl and one thing that I notice is that she LOVES being hand fed. She isnt tamed and she dislikes being touched, but when I have seed in my hand she jumps on without an issue and will eat, but if I try to push my finger on her chest without food in my hand she jumps to the other side of the cage! I simply do not understand why, I have tried everything!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's important to learn to build a bond with her. 
That she comes to you for food is something to work with, but have a look through some stickies on the Taming and Bonding section to help.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

Budgies aren't naturally that comfortable around people and do take work to form a bond. Be patient, you haven't had her for very long and if you read some stickies about learning to bond with her properly, you should make progress.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Therm has given you great advice  As a rule, most budgies dislike being touched, even if they're tame. They're just not "cuddly" birds. 

Besides that, one month isn't much time at all. Taming and bonding takes time and patience. By eating from your hand, she's shown that she trusts you, she just doesn't feel the need to be close to you like she would if you two were bonded. Building a bond takes a while and doesn't happen overnight. To facilitate the formation of this bond, it's important to spend as much time with her as you can, and not just hand feeding her. Reading to her or letting her out of her cage in a budgie-safe room where you are will help her see you as more of a flock member than just "the hand that feeds her". 

Be sure to look through the links provided above, as well as the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

Keep us posted on how things go, good luck 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Therm has given you excellent advice.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Direct contact trust take a while, be patient. You're doing well, but budgies have their own individual "learning curve".


----------

